# Windows\system\VMM32\ifsmgr.vxd missing



## Jac12 (Aug 20, 2002)

My granddaughter's computer will not start. She gets this message:
Windows\system\VMM32\ifsmgr.vxd missing. Windows need this file for one or more of it's applications to start. I have tried everything that I know to start it but it will not stay started. I was able to get to safe mode using a start-up disk and everything loaded however it keeping that I need the file above but I don't know how to extract from the Win09 CD. I tried but got a message that it could not open E:\Win98. I don't want to reformat her hhd as she has some vacation pictures on there that she wants to keep. Someone told me I could reinstall Win98 without reformatting but I have no idea how to do this.. Any help you can give me will be GREATLY appreciated. She is running Win98 SE. with 250 megs of ram
Thanks, Jo


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Try a scanreg /restore form the command prompt and restore the registry to a working date..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm a bit confused by your saying you got into "Safe Mode" using a startup disk. Startup floppies take you to an a:> prompt from which you can perform som DOS operations or reinstall Windows if you have the CD.

True Safe Mode is Windows with the "normal" desktop, but at reduced screen resolution and it will say "safe mode" in all 4 corners. Only core system files and no other startups will be loaded. I'm not sure you can get there without ifsmgr.vxd

Since this appears to be a missing file problem rather than a registry one, scanreg /restore probably will not help this.

If you are really in Safe Mode you can run the System File Checker to replace the file from cabinet files:

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}

ifsmgr.vxd must be restored to:

c:\windows\system\vmm32

Alternately you can download the file from this site

http://www.drd.dyndns.org/index2.html

the "dll search" will find this vxd as well. Be sure to get the Win98 one if that is the OS.

You are going to have to download or copy it to a floppy disk.

Put the floppy disk with the ifsmgr.vxd in the floppy drive of the problem system and enter:

*copy a:\ifsmgr.vxd c:\windows\system\vmm32*

there is a space after "copy" and after "a:\ifsmgr.vxd"


----------

